# Dehydrated peanut butter



## thistle (Jan 29, 2006)

I like to throw a lil peanut butter onto my apple snacks for a full feeling but there are alot of calories in there. The peter pan peanut butter is 210 calories for every 2 tbl. I have found a dehydrated pb that is only 45 calories per 2 tbl. It's not bad, and I have found it to be worth the benefit.


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds interesting, what's it called, where do you get it and how much is it?


----------



## thistle (Jan 29, 2006)

I picked it up at my local walmart in the peanut butter aisle. It's called pb2. There is also a pb2 chocolate with the same calorie count. I was original looking for lightweight snacks for the childrens bug out bags. I think I payed like 3.50 for a can of the powder.


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, i'll have to check my local wally word.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

You can see their website at
Bellplantation.com I think you can order online
I just picked some up at a Whole Foods store,tried it last night.
I was just curious about it, easy enough to make. I got the last plain peanut butter container on the shelf, must be a popular item.
Tastes fine to me/in my pbj sandwich. Lots of recipes on the website too.


----------



## Melnic (Nov 29, 2013)

I love PB2. Best tasting alternative out there IMHO


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

What do you mix it with to make it spreadable, and does it "up" the fat and calories? Sounds really interesting.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, I'll answer my own question..... You mix 2 tablespoons of PB2 with 1 tablespoon of water. I bought both the regular, and the chocolate one, and mixed up a little of both and dipped blue corn chips in it. It's not all good and fatty tasting like real peanut butter, but I was impressed. I can definitely eat this with slices of apples or on celery, and I will enjoy knowing that I'm not slathering on lots of additional fat and calories.
Thanks Thistle for bringing this up. I would have never known about it otherwise. 
I got mine at Walmart, and I think they were about 4.68 each. Kinda pricey, but it will probably last me quite a while.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

When DS attended Wellsprings camp, PB2 was definitely an "Ok" food.

DW likes it, I'm a peanut butter freak, so it's tough to make the transformation, for me. I don't eat much peanut butter, though, for obvious reason.

Unfortunately peanut butter is a calorie bomb, so PB2 is a great low calorie alternative, once you get used to it.

Glad you discovered it.


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

It's great in smoothies. PB2 + frozen banana + almond milk = yum!


----------

